# New CD's of Clarinet Music with virtuoso Stjepan Hauser of 2CELLOS



## lesclarinet (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone - I recently released 2 CD's for sale - one of the BRAHMS Sonatas for clarinet plus the Nino Rota Sonata and Trio for clarinet cello and piano. The second disc is completely trios - with phenomenon Stjepan Hauser of 2CELLOS fame. Trios by Beethoven Brahms and Bruch - all beautifully recorded at Nimbus Studios in the Wye Valley.
Stjepan Hauser was one of Rostropovich's last pupils and rated very highly be the maestro. He said he was the most talented young cellist he had heard. Stjepan was the only cellist invited to play at the maestro's memorial service in Italy. The other artists are pianist Michael Pollock - (for Brahms and Rota Sonatas) who has accompanied Bryn Terfel and Dame Kiri Te Kanawa and Yoko Misumi a wonderful Japanese pianist - a true artist - for all the trios.



See and hear
View attachment YOU TUBE VIDEO STJEPAN .wmv
clips and buy Cd's from available from www.lesliecraven.co.uk


----------

